# Garage door opener



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

phil20 said:


> House inspector said i can not use an extension cord for my garage door opener. I have a receptacle on the ceiling but the cord didnt reach so i used a 2 foot piece of sj with a male and female end.


What is your question?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

What's the difference between an extension cord and 2 foot piece of SJ with male and female ends?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Ask him to prove what safety code was broken by using an extension cord by giving a code reference.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Big John said:


> What's the difference between an extension cord and 2 foot piece of SJ with male and female ends?


The extension cord has molded ends?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Very common code compliance failure in this area.


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

While I agree with you that it hurts nothing, if you look at the manufactures instructions, I almost guarantee it says not to use an extension cord.

It probably also says service should be performed by "qualified and trained individuals," like maybe an electrician, so if you just put a longer cord on the opener you would likely be ok.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I've dealt with this. We have a code here that reads "extension cords shall not be used in place of fixed wiring".

Solution? Blank plate + L16 + BX + 1110 + receptacle and 1110 receptacle plate. I mount the 1110 to the angle iron and strap the BX to the angle iron as well.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I always leave a long piece of nm if the ceiling in the garage is very high. I then sleeve it down the angle iron for the door and mount the receptacle near the motor.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

He is 100 % correct, no extension cord can be used for permanent wiring.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Dennis has the idea. All garage door openers only come with 2' cords.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

mcclary's electrical said:


> He is 100 % correct, no extension cord can be used for permanent wiring.


Maybe it's indefinitely temporary.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

phil20 said:


> House inspector said i can not use an extension cord for my garage door opener. I have a receptacle on the ceiling but the cord didnt reach so i used a 2 foot piece of sj with a male and female end.


Not approved for the purpose.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Are you buying or selling? If not why was he there?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Phil, motors need at least one disconnect, which can be a cord & plug.

You have a local and a remote disconnect, per Code:laughing:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

In my opinion an extension cord does not fall into "substitute for fixed wiring"as described in NEC 400.8

400.8 prohibits the use of flexible cords and cables as a substitute for fixed wiring for the structure or where concealed behind walls.floor and ceilings.
As long as it is not above the ceiling ,behind a wall, or subject to physical damage then that extension cord is good to go.
There is a male and female cord end on the cord so how can it be considered permanent when it can be removed by just unplugging it? It is just an extension cord - NOT fixed wiring.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A house inspector? Unplug it, pass inspection, plug it back in.


----------



## phil20 (Apr 30, 2013)

selling my house but not changing it I feel most of these "inspectors" make up stuff to prove there worth


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> In my opinion an extension cord does not fall into "substitute for fixed wiring"as described in NEC 400.8
> 
> 400.8 prohibits the use of flexible cords and cables as a substitute for fixed wiring for the structure or where concealed behind walls.floor and ceilings.
> As long as it is not above the ceiling ,behind a wall, or subject to physical damage then that extension cord is good to go.
> There is a male and female cord end on the cord so how can it be considered permanent when it can be removed by just unplugging it? It is just an extension cord - NOT fixed wiring.


One thing is 100% certain, fire marshals do not agree with you.


----------



## phil20 (Apr 30, 2013)

how is this a fire hazard a two foot cord that probably draws less than 5 amps not a 25 foot cord rolled up


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> One thing is 100% certain, fire marshals do not agree with you.


ahhhh- that makes no sense.

That says no cords for permanent wiring. I said the same thing not a substitute for fixed wiring ( quote from the NEC) 

I said that an extension cord is not fixed wiring - aka permanent wiring.

Show me where it says an extension cord can not be used for a long period of time


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Seems pretty plain to me that using an extensions-cord to indefinitely power a fixed appliance is a violation of 400.8(1). 

The GDO is permanently installed and should be powered by the fixed wiring in the structure. That an extension cord is being used to fill the gap between the GDO and the fixed wiring means the extension cord is being used as a substitute for the fixed wiring of the structure.

Do I think it's silly to worry about a 2' extension cord? Yes. But if we're going by the letter of the law, I think it's a violation.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> ahhhh- that makes no sense.
> 
> That says no cords for permanent wiring. I said the same thing not a substitute for fixed wiring ( quote from the NEC)
> 
> ...


If there is a fixed motor in a ceiling and the cord will not reach a receptacle, it's pretty odvious that the cord used to make it reach would become"permanent" wiring. I've been through this on literally dozens of houses. If the cord does not reach a receptacle, you will most certainly, without a doubt, need to relocate the receptacle in order to get a C.O . For the house. Without question.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Moving the receptacle is ridiculous... Just take the cord off and put a new, much longer, cord on the unit, so that it reaches the receptacle.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Just had one built in 1995. Three car garage and each garage door opener cord had an extension cord because the ceiling was 15-16' high. We attached an extension box (bonded) and ran BX down to a new utility box with single receptacle.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The fire marshal will not allow extension cords and if you think that an ext. cord is not a violation of art. 400.8 (1) then IMO, you are fooling yourself.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Moving the receptacle is ridiculous... Just take the cord off and put a new, much longer, cord on the unit, so that it reaches the receptacle.


And void the ul listing? He can fail you for that too.....


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Moving the receptacle is ridiculous... Just take the cord off and put a new, much longer, cord on the unit, so that it reaches the receptacle.


If there is an attic above, and probably even if not, IMO it is still far easier to add/move the receptacle. Especially for us. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

mcclary's electrical said:


> And void the ul listing? He can fail you for that too.....


You "electricians" in 'Murica can't even replace a cord end on a electrical device? :blink:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> You "electricians" in 'Murica can't even replace a cord end on a electrical device? :blink:


Not without voiding the UL listing.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Not without voiding the UL listing.


But in this case, who cares? It's a home inspector. He doesn't know the difference. He just wants the extension cord gone.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Could have been worse. He at least didn't post a picture in his report of the rusty poco transformer up on the pole serving the neighborhood...........


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

An extension cord for a GDO is a common inspection failure in this area...home inspector or building inspector. Money in my pocket. Life is good.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

btharmy said:


> But in this case, who cares? It's a home inspector. He doesn't know the difference. He just wants the extension cord gone.


The garage door quits working in two months after a thunder storm. The homeowner calls the people that installed the doors. They replace the motor, but give the homeowner a bill because warranty has been voided. Also, the new motor has the standard 2' cord, and once again, will not reach the receptacle. You think they're gonna be happy with what you did?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Not without voiding the UL listing.


I just did some quick googling... you obviously know more about UL certification and NEC .. but found this:



> UL Field Modifications
> 
> Field modification and labeling
> 
> ...


Does this imply that changing the cord end with a longer cord end, could still maintain the UL listing, so long as the AHJ (inspector) approves the work?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> One thing is 100% certain, fire marshals do not agree with you.


If it plugs in how is it permanent wiring?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> ...Does this imply that changing the cord end with a longer cord end, could still maintain the UL listing, so long as the AHJ (inspector) approves the work?


Sure sounds like it. But I think most AHJs would defer on the side of _"You changed it, so now it's broke."_


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

phil20 said:


> how is this a fire hazard a two foot cord that probably draws less than 5 amps not a 25 foot cord rolled up



According to the inspectors in my area. Because over time extension cords become brittle, and are considered a fire hazard. People forget about them, and don't check if they are still holding up after 20 years

If it were mine, I would change that 2' to a permanent 6'


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

dronai said:


> Same in my area. Because over time extension cords become brittle, and are considered a fire hazard. People forget about them, and don't check if they are still holding up after 20 years


So the cord that comes on a garage door opener is safer than a well built cord out of SO cord?
Is a garage door opener any more permanent than a garbage disposal?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> So the cord that comes on a garage door opener is safer than a well built cord out of SO cord?
> Is a garage door opener any more permanent than a garbage disposal?


 I'm just the messenger :thumbup:

The idea is, they don't want to see your garage wired in extension cords. Especially commercial places, where they have lots of cords for permanent installations


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a 98 fatboy but didn't ride to much this year. Do you ride much?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> ...Is a garage door opener any more permanent than a garbage disposal?


 I don't understand the argument. It's not legal to connect a garbage disposal with an extension cord, either.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't hardwired a disposal in 20 years. We may be talking about 1000's.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

That's good info on ul, thanks. But I still stand by post 34


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Belt/Chain Drive Opener Installation (Step 12): http://youtu.be/MfgyjzUTFbI


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I have a 98 fatboy but didn't ride to much this year. Do you ride much?


 
Every weekend ! Just got back from a 60 mile coastal ride with my wife. Going out on another to a biker bar with the guys at 1:30 :whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I haven't hardwired a disposal in 20 years. We may be talking about 1000's.


Article 422.16(B)(1) allows flexible cord for a disposal if certain conditions are met.



> 422.16 Flexible Cords.
> (A) General. Flexible cord shall be permitted (1) for the
> connection of appliances to facilitate their frequent interchange
> or to prevent the transmission of noise or vibration or
> ...


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Isn't there something in the code about permanently installed cord and plug connected appliances?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Just install a surge protector strip on the ceiling and tell him it's for Gremlin Prevention.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Jhellwig said:


> Isn't there something in the code about permanently installed cord and plug connected appliances?


Yes, and it doesnt involve extension cords.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

wendon said:


> Just install a surge protector strip on the ceiling and tell him it's for Gremlin Prevention.


Those are for temporary use.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yes, and it doesnt involve extension cords.


I was thinking there was something about outlet location but I could be dreaming and my wife hid my code book.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't see why it is a big issue to extend the receptacle. Just Do It...LOL


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The garage door quits working in two months after a thunder storm. The homeowner calls the people that installed the doors. They replace the motor, but give the homeowner a bill because warranty has been voided. Also, the new motor has the standard 2' cord, and once again, will not reach the receptacle. You think they're gonna be happy with what you did?


I would take my chances.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

btharmy said:


> I would take my chances.


That is fine but this site is an electrical forum and we try and give code info not what will work regardless of the code. Many don't go by the code for every issue but we do try and give the appropriate info based on code.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Lots of garage door opener threads lately...weird


----------

